# Sex, walking, pineapple, raspberry leaf tea...



## bebedreamr

spicy food, the list goes on! I am going on day two of being overdue, and while I am happy that this means my Midwife will be on duty when she decides to come/I will be induced, I am trying to get this labor ball rolling (my midwife had this weekend off). I want to get this little girl out by means of natural spontaneous labor, but I havent even had any discharge or anything to suggest my body is working on it. Not a single real contraction, nothing. I have had lots of Braxton Hicks, but those have been happening since 36 weeks so I am thinking they don't mean anything. :cry:
How can I get my body to be ready? I am thinking I will have to coerce my OH to DTD again, in the hopes that helps... I did have a dream that my waters broke while DTD!


----------



## zennie

My cousin went a week over recently and we looked up everything you could try to induce labour.
Looks like you may have tried some of them already . . . . how about theses ones :

Clary sage in the bath.
Clary sage massage.
Eve prim oil, orally & internally.
Balsamic vinegar.
Liqorice.
Castor oil.
Acupuncture / reflexology.
Blowing up balloons.
Nipple stimulation.
Quinine (tonic water).
Herbs basil / thyme.
Swimming.

Best of luck :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

To be honest, you can't start labor on your own. Your body will do it when ready. Spicy foods, sex, bumpy car rides, all that is old wives tales and not proven to start labor. Those whose labor did start shortly afterwords was most likely in early labor and/or very close to it and it was just a coincidence. And raspberry leaf tea is a uterine toner, not a labor inducer. 

40 weeks and 3 days isn't actually overdue yet, you're not overdue until past 42 weeks, which many birth providers don't mention. If this is your first baby, most first timers go into labor around 41 weeks. You're in the home stretch, probably a few more days, or even hours until your labor starts. Stay positive momma :)


----------



## AngelEyes999

Yeh unfortunately I have tried EVERYTHING on your list and they are just what they say they are...old wives tales!! I have been trying everything since week 38 and now I am going on week 42 (and this is my second as well), if baby doesn't want to come, no matter what you do, even the most extreme ones like caster oil (the only one I haven't tried I think!!!) won't do the trick. Only your baby will decide when he/she is coming.

Good luck to you xx


----------



## Emma&Freya

I got a letter from my landlord saying I owed him money when I never, so get a letter from someone and get you angry :haha:

I went into labout 5 hours after that!

I had sex on Friday, Curry Sat and then the letter Sunday and Freya was here on Tuesday morning! x


----------



## angelandbump

My midwife told me to bounce on a birthing ball to help the baby's head press on the cervix to stimulate them to open... I can't say if it works or not as i went into labour spontaneously that night anyway but it may be worth a go x


----------



## Beaney192

Hey, prob not what you want ot hear, but i tried everything possible and ended up being 2 weeks overdue and induced. Baby just didnt want to come. You must have made it far to comfy in there. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

i hope you arnt waiting too long xx


----------



## kate1984

i hoovered the stairs and my waters broke later that night


----------



## Kitten_x

please don't try castor oil, it is very dangerous and can cause your baby to void their bowels in utero.

i tried everything you have mentioned and still went 2 weeks over! It is true that babies come when they are ready! Good luck with your birth :) x


----------



## ladylou86

i tryed all of these things and nothing worked at all but i had an indian head massage an hour later i had a show and went into labour the next day dont know if it was the massage that helped relax me or if it was going to happen anyway but i dont think u are ment to get them done while you are pregnant its just i was 41 weeks and needed to relax xx


----------



## goddess25

I had lots of sex at my due date and both times I had sweeps. I think it was the membrane sweeps that put me in labour both times.


----------

